# Learning German Language



## arunpral (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,
I am interested in learning german langauage.
But do not have time to attend classroom training.
Please let me know good online german teaching link.


----------



## Whatsnext (Feb 24, 2014)

arunpral said:


> Hi,
> I am interested in learning german langauage.
> But do not have time to attend classroom training.
> Please let me know good online german teaching link.


Hi, I just did a Google search for you and it seems you even have a Goethe Institute in your city! But of course, if you cannot attend classroom training, then some virtual exposure would help.

I have just found this for you...its from the Deutsche Welle Radio and it offers free online courses at various different levels, however I just checked this for you and it is all in German already...so good if you have at least some minimal understanding of the language:
German Courses | DW.DE
Deutsch Interaktiv | DW.DE

I would also encourage you to put headphones on and listen to German radio stations via the Internet... :music: ...even while doing work on your computer.
Or search the Internet for podcasts, perhaps something for learning the language.

I found this one of the most powerful ways to learning a foreign language...it gives you a good feel for it and you'd be surprised how much you actually absorb unconsciously.

But then again, if you are an absolute beginner, you may want to find something where they teach the language by both writing and speaking.

If you have any question about anything, or need help with words or grammar, feel free to contact me or post in this thread for me or others to help out.

Viel Glück


----------



## FlyingBirds (Mar 2, 2014)

*language*

To a learn a language you will have to make time to study that language. It does not matter which kind of website you use, if you are not prepared to put the time in, it will not happen. Have you maybe thought talking about this to your employer? Often managers are quite supportive when they see a member of staff really wants to learn and can make some time available for you.


----------



## arunpral (Feb 11, 2014)

FlyingBirds said:


> To a learn a language you will have to make time to study that language. It does not matter which kind of website you use, if you are not prepared to put the time in, it will not happen. Have you maybe thought talking about this to your employer? Often managers are quite supportive when they see a member of staff really wants to learn and can make some time available for you.


Hi Flyingbird, 
I do have time to read through website or books. I said that i do not have time to attend classroom training. I guess I am clear this time.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

arunpral said:


> Hi Flyingbird,
> I do have time to read through website or books. I said that i do not have time to attend classroom training. I guess I am clear this time.


Buddy,

Try out duolingo.com and busuu.com!!

Their courses are much more relaxed and you would get to learn the language without the associated strain.

Good Luck!


----------



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

Duolingo.com is a good website for sure.


----------



## arunpral (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you all


----------



## Gemuse (May 16, 2013)

arunpral said:


> Hi Flyingbird,
> I do have time to read through website or books. I said that i do not have time to attend classroom training. I guess I am clear this time.


Classroom training for language learning is highly inefficient.

I would recommend the following books & audio.

Assimil German with ease (book+audio)
Hugo German in 3 months, Hugo german advanced.
Living language German beginner-intermediate
Living language German Advanced.


And also Duolingo


----------



## cealcor (Apr 4, 2014)

I would advise you even watching TV series and movies with the german dubbing, so in the context of the rest, but thanks to all the time you have contact with the language even if you do not live in Germany.


----------



## arunpral (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions.
It is really helping me.
I am currently using Duolingo and it looks amazing.

Guten Tag!!!
Arun


----------

